# Please give me review about Nikon coolpix s6700



## arunsasikumar (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Please give a review about nikon coolpix s6700 . Is it worh going fot it ??


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2014)

Only after reading your post, I came to know about this model. The spec is not impressive. IXUS 255 was around 9k, check for its availability. It's a good one.


----------

